# LG 55 LM6700 3D HDTV Quick Review



## S_V (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Guys,


How are you Guys ? 

I am from Hyderabad and Last month FEB 14th I bought this Mammoth(to me) which is LG 55 LM6700...

*First of all... Ignore with spelling and other mistakes in this review.. I really don't have much time to check everything but still I want to share with you all.... So here it is
*

DETAILS:

MODEL : *LG 55 LM6700*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/medium02.jpg

For specifications, Please visit above Link.....


*MRP Price* : 1,74,000
*Showroom Price *: 1,40,000
*Bargain and Purchase Price *: 1,25,000
*Place *: Bajaj Electronics, Panjagutta -Hyderabad



Any Combo offers : *YES*

*ITEMS and Model Name :
*


LG 3D Blu-Ray Player with 5.1 (4 x Half Tall Boy's) *LD HB806TM*
LG 4x 3D Passive Glasses

This is How the HTS looks like..... (*yet to come , LG says no stock currently. Shame on them, it's been almost 1 month and no proper response*)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/775260_519287001424829_1970761778_o.jpg


*HUNT FOR 3DTV*: [_Here it's not about this TV, So you can escape this and go ahead with Next Topic in this Thread If you only care about TV _ ]

I Bought SAMSUNG D5900VR 40 inch TV in 2010 and It was one of the Best and Beautiful investment I ever made in my Life.. That TV served me pretty well and whenever I watched Blu-Ray Movies I always felt amazing with Picture colors and Clarity. It was Good and Tremendously performed with whatever I throwed into it. But from last 7-8 Months especially When the Time I watched "The Avengers 3D" I started to have an Idea to get an 3D HDTV But got hold due to money and at the same time I got Married too and naturally things were tight in Budget. Actually, I got crazy about 3D since "The Polar Express" IMAX 3D Version in 2005. I really enjoyed that Movie in IMAX 3D a lot ....

Again... Recently I watched "Life of Pi 3D" and I was like "that's it" I need 3D TV now. I am really quite enjoying the Depth and Cinematic Experience in 3D version than NON 3D Version... Well it's my view and opinion and not necessarily everyone's opinion. I am not a Huge fan of POP out effects in 3D though it's always fun to see that but I do care about the Depth and Image Experience in 3D version. Right after that Movie I went directly to Electronics Show Room from Theater and checked out few Models... With my Budget of 70K I am pretty much limited to SAMSUNG Plasma 51" 3D E550 only.


*Why PASSIVE 3D but Not Active 3D *:....

I did not want 42-46-47 inch size TV's since I already own 40 inch TV and My wish is to go for Bigger Screen this time... Here in this Forum I opened thread to find feedback about that Plasma TV and got amazing suggestion and advise from Mr. Vicky regarding my Query and Purchase process. Then we both Discussed about difference's and Models and "advantages/Disadvantages" thru PM's ..

Again, I went for DEMO's and started Researching in Internets between Active and Passive 3D advantages and Disadvantages which both has. I decided to STOP buying SAMSUNG E550 51"inch and invest More to get Much Bigger screen with Passive 3D Glasses...

During* ACTIVE 3D Demo's*, I found these issues mainly



Black Transparent Color Flickering constantly near Bottom of the Frame.
Active 3D glasses need Power Source and Samsung is using 2025 Watch Battery or Similar Kind for their Glasses and Sony 3DTV's need Recharging their Glasses with Provided Power source which is total Nightmare I must say. What if you want to view Movies and find no charging in Glasses ???????
With Active 3D TV I noticed Slightly Dark Pictures compared to Passive 3D.
Very Costly.... SAMSUNG Glasses starts from 1200 and Sony Glasses starts from 3000....
Need to pair your 3D glasses everytime you start your TV to watch 3D content.
With Active 3D TV Glasses, Glasses will play key role for 3D Conversion and needs always good Battery percentage or else More Black Flickering constantly...
With Active 3D TV, You can't use other Brand or any 3D glasses will work with your TV. What if you find any good Spare glasses for your TV in future.
View angle is really Worse here, especially when you try to lean sideways in sofa and want to watch 3D content is nightmare. (Sony HX750 is really Awesome TV but a slight Head bend to your shoulders will lose 3D effect)..
With Active 3D, Your eyes will have great strain, etc.. Interestingly I got Headache with Passive 3D Glasses during Demos but not with Active Glasses. That's strange to me but I got pretty used now and My wife is comfortable straight away with Passive 3D then Active 3D. She complained a lot about that Constant Flickering from the Beginning during Active 3D Demo's. Samsung agents are saying it's due to Low Battery and I must Say that's B.S ....

Depth and effects Both are pretty same and very Good. Slightly I liked Active 3D Depth in SAMSUNG 8000 Series even though I went for Passive 3D. 

*Passive 3D* Advantages....


No Flickering at all.
No need of any power Source
Little Better overall Lighting than Active 3D
Very Light weight compared to Active 3D
 No pairing needed... and No View Angle Issues
Any 3D Glasses can be used. Even the glasses you get from INOX theatres when you Pay 100 Rupees to take away...
Finally, NO issues I found like in Active 3D TV's.

*NOTE *: Now LG TV's are also FULL HD 3D compared to earlier Versions. 

I am not supporting PASSIVE 3D here. It's my Experience I am talking about and My issues with Active 3D are very important to me in long term cycle. I wish it will be very important to everyone when Buying 3DTV.

*Visited DEMO's and Viewed in :*


SAMSUNG E550 51 inch          - Very Good 3D playback But Backed down from it due to Active 3D and as well as Power Consumption of the TV. 
Sony HX 750 55"                   - Very Good PQ and Awesome Colors as well as good 3D Depth too But Backed down due to Worst View Angle in 3D as well as cost of the Glasses. (3000 for Per Piece and only Two comes with TV) Unit Price was 1,35,000 
Panasonic TH-L55ET5D 55"     - Good Performance and PQ and it's on the MUST BUY LIST but cost is very High and Negotiation ended at 1,36,000 with no other Offers. 
SAMSUNG 6 & 8 Series           - COSTLY as well as ACTIVE 3D only
LG 55 LM6200                       - Very Good and Colors too but no Wifi Built in it's only WiFi Ready only. Which means we need to Buy Dongle to get Wifi Connectivity. (Didn't Bother about Cost due to no Wifi but it is also more than 1 Lakh)
LG 55 LM6700                       - Similar Performance like LM6200 and has Wifi Built in along with Combo Offers ...( 3D blu-Player 5.1 HTS along with another 4 x 3D Glasses) .. Negotiated and fixed Deal for 1,25,000.


Although it's True I have shown interest for Combo offers but still I didn't want to compromise in PQ or 3D Content Playback at all. LG 55 LM6700 is truly an awesome piece for its Price.



Ok enough with Points and Lets go to TV images. You will find better and good Points when you search things in Google...

My Old TV sold for 35k and this helped me a lot to go and extend the Budget to Buy Bigger and Better TV. 


*My TV*:  

*First of all, I would like to Thank Mr. Vickybat (Member of this forum)... for his excellent support and Suggestion. *

I purchased unit on Feb 14th Night and Package arrived on next Day afternoon. When the time the package arrived I was in office and I started counting Time to end the office ASAP. When the Time I came Back to House..
This Heavy and Huge box was sitting proudly in my Hall...........

_*4 x 3D Glasses included in the BOX along with Accesories.. So total 8 x 3D Glasses included with offer items. That's more than enough for your whole family to watch at once...*_

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/2.jpg

To assess the Box size, I took snap together with my 24 inch LCD Monitor Box …
plz check this one

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/5.jpg


It was really Hard for me to take Snaps or video while unboxing this TV set. It was very big and quite Heavy too. I had to be very careful and so not much unboxing Pictures or Video here. I am sorry for that..

I had to unpack with the help of my wife. so I didn’t take much snaps here... 

Without Stand it was weighing 22 kgs and with stand it weighs 25 Kgs. Lifting this weight is really not that Hard but due to its design and Screen I didn’t want to take risk by taking snaps in the middle of unboxing. 

I managed to attach this stand to TV and it was pretty neat and easy. The Stand is made of Metal and Solid Plastic and Looks very cool once it is attached to TV. Check out this stand snap here .

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/6.jpg

Finally, my Desk for now. I am looking for Good House to shift and soon I will do that too then I will fit this TV to wall.... The LG guy came on second Day and gave the wall mount Kit and asked me to call once I am done with shifting. So for now It will be on that Desk....... 

With this size of TV My house looks tiny before that …. Anyone who visit my house now first thing they say is “Wow, your TV is bigger than your House” 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/4b8e72c7-6fe0-4000-b44f-b2d9a0898e74.jpg

Couple of more Snaps

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/7.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/8.jpg


The TV stand allowed me to put my Center speaker here....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/DSCF4255.jpg


As usual, the LG TV remote which allows you to change input, settings etc. The AA batteries supplied in accessories..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/15.jpg

Now the interesting thing here is, This TV got another remote which is like Magic Wand shown in Harry Potter Movies. This cute and different shaped remote is very easy and cool remote which allows you to use for TV apps or change TV settings in a very styled manner and more importantly its very easy to get used to it.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/13.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/12.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/11.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/14.jpg

LG was kind enough to supply Batteries for this Remote too..... 


Now let’s see How exactly is this remote useful for us to change settings or in browsing apps....
Check this out small preview video about selecting options using Magic Wand Remote 



Forgive my Digital Camera it’s the worst in recording Video …. The TV PQ looks much better in real than in this Video but I don’t have other source to record in High quality..


Now to 3D Glasses.. Like I said in the Beginning 4 x 3D Glasses were already in the Package ...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/16.jpg

*Two Box Sets contains 3D Glasses with Soft Cloth ....*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/22.jpg   *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/18.jpg

These are quite comfortable and light weight glasses for unlimited fun to watch 3D content.. 

Little Close up ...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/21.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/20.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/19.jpg



*Performance:* :


*IPS LED PLUS* :-

LED vs LED Plus... I must say it's just Market BS.. I thought at first like that... But it's not both are edge lit and only advantage with Led Plus is capable of Local Dimming. So here What's Local Dimming and How far it's useful ???

Edge lit Led emit light from corners and it will uniformly produce light to entire screen but sometimes the Edges bleed over the little and will spoil your dark or Night scenes experience with abnormal lights. This same Problem I faced with my Previous SAMSUNG TV too... I had to reduce the Backlight setting to certain extent in order to see Dark or Night Scenes better. At the same reducing your Backlight too much will make you lose good Contrast and Brightness overall and thus producing DULL PQ.

In this case LED plus , The local dimming settings can be handful to adjust the amount of Light in edges during Night or Dark scenes automatically without disturbing or spoiling your Movie experience. This worked perfect with good Local Dimming Setting for the Movies I faced troubles with my OLD SAMSUNG LED TV.  

NOTE: Wrong or Aggressive Local Dimming Setting will also spoil the PQ too.. So work out and test your Movies with adjustments. 


*NON-3D Content Playback*:

Out of the Box. I didn't feel it's AWESOME But it's darn good for many users. My Wife and cousins felt it was TOP Class right out of the Box. Maybe I got too used to my previous SAMSUNG TV Blacks and Colors too much. 

When watching Movies especially with *Aspect Ratio 2.40:1*, I really don't like to see Black Scope Bars in Grey color rather than Black colors. Because they are meant to be in Black color and not in grey color.
I played with settings like Gamma set to medium and reducing Backlight to 70 along with Brightness and contrast tuning finally brought back my good Black scope Bars. Still I felt PQ is little Green Tint in some scenes. But later with Color Temp's settings toggle I finally felt it's showing True colors than any other Tint domination.  These adjustments and Settings are very important for Better PQ. LG gave so many settings to adjust according to your style and that's what I liked about.

No Ghosting or any Motion issues I have seen it till now.. Played all kinds of Genre movies, Racing or Chasing or Action scenes I didn't see any lag or Ghosting anywhere. This TV is performing very good than I expected.

This TV also detected 1 TB NTFS Portable HDD at ease and never failed to play. Except SAMSUNG, Sony and Panasonic Both got into trouble to detect my 1 TB Portables especially Sony didn't bother to detect NTFS Drives. Sony?? Still? What are you thinking? It's Blu-Ray TV and you should consider the size of mkv Files or Blu-Ray Videos....  

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/LG%203D/23.jpg


Three USB ports and 4 HDMI ports present at the back of the TV.   


*3D Content Playback*:-

With Pendrive or Portable HDD.. The 3D content present in those drives detect very well and it adjusts accordingly to 3D content type and played pretty well. The Colors and Depth in 3D content is exceptionally well and once this TV settings set well , It can match Panasonic or Sony Or Samsung TV's very well... No doubt about that... 

The 3D content like HALF SBS files detect pretty well and it loads the respective mode automatically without our intervention. 3D depth can be controlled and major other settings like left eye or Right eye "eyeswap" options are present and very useful if you are uncomfortable with viewing certain 3D content. These are very helpful and will avoid eye strain issues....

3D content Playback is almost perfect and similar to the Playback Quality which I get through Powerdvd with Nvidia 3D vision. 

With Full 3D Blu-Ray Movies such as "The Rise of the Guardians 3D" , " Born to be Wild 3D", "The Lorax 3D", "IMAX -The Ultimate Wave Tahiti (2010) 3D", "The legend of Flights 3D" etc, this TV Produced Stunning Colors and excellent 3D depth. Now I am dying to look for more time to watch 3D Movies.. It's not that I am praising this TV just becoz I purchased it. It's truly the fact and amazing experience I am going thru for past weeks.  

But During these last 20 days only Once.. I observed that the settings got Mixed up and made me little worried about Ghosting in Movies. Then I reset the settings and started again then it's gone. But for a moment It made me worried a lot.
Maybe one of my Cousins or Wife messed up with settings and didn't tell me about that.. It could be you know.


*SOUND*:

Voice Clarity is good for Normal TV channels. It's Loud too and enough for any room Size to cover. 
It can decode only Dolby but not DTS audio in your Movie File. This is common with all LG models unlike SAMSUNG which can decode Dolby and DTS.

With this size of TV.. There is no point to use TV sound for HD Movies. Get a Nice HTS that's all I can say or else you are missing all the FUN for Sure. 


*Network, Connectivity and Apps* 

This TV has Wifi Built in and Ready out of the Box. We don't need to buy optional Dongle for WiFi Connectivity. WiFi Range is good and detected my Netgear WNR2200 WiFi Router with strong Signal which is 40 feet away......

This TV has 4 HDMI ports, 3 USB , Normal Antenna Port for old fashion cable TV operators, PC VGA port, Etc  (you can check product webpage for more connectivity...)  

Just like every other Brand LG too got its own smart apps and they are pretty neat with good interface too.. I really liked the White Background in apps Home Page and you can see this in my Video at the end of the Topic. With you-tube app, you can directly play 3D content from TV..... It has even Browser too.. you can surf webpage like you do in desktop or Laptop. It works well too..

LG have Android app to control your TV set with your smartphone and it works Pretty well.  you can almost control your TV with this app...

Image Courtesy Google Market.... For reference only

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-12.jpg *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/2-9.jpg *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3-8.jpg



*Power Consumption* 

According to LG support and online Research , I came to know that this TV uses Max of 78 watts with all Settings High... With optimal settings it will take only 55-65 Watts and Stand By is 0.1 watts. 

I do believe that because even with Heavy usage I see my Meter Reading difference pretty well compared to my OLD SAMSUNG LED 99 Watts... 

Its great considering the size of the TV, the power consumption in exceptionally good for Heavy usage. 


*Conclusion:*

*Pros*:


Excellent IQ
Great Colors [But needed little Tuning in settings, This goes to all LG TV's I guess]
Passive 3D
Solid 3D Content Player out of the Box through USB or WIFI.
Looks Pretty Cool and HI FI Style. Blends with your HTS perfect.
Bezeless Border Which makes you feel entire screen pops out in 3D movies. 
Wifi Built In
Good Offers (Atleast on Paper, Yet to receive Combo Items)
Lots of Connectivity 
Local Dimming can be very useful for Dark and Night Scenes
Magic Motion Remote Which is quite useful you learn to use it well. you can change the Cursor Icon as well as the sensitive of the cursor.
Good Voice Clarity for TV Channels



*Cons*:


1. Reflection. If your Room in Day time is too bright? Then this TV is not for you. (But I observed all the TV's in Market are like this, so don't conclude that this the only TV)
2. Magic Motion Odd Remote shape. It won't stand in all surfaces and with it's Movement you will end up with Cursor on Screen.
3. Nothing Much for now.. It's been only 1 Month.. so lets see If i add here any more later... 


Thanks so much for your Time to go through this Review...

If you like or have any doubts please do comment or ask questions. I would be very Happy to reply ....

*Once again BIG Thanks to Mr.VickyBat (Member of this Forum)*

Regards,
S_V


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats foe the epic purchase, good bargain and good review

Images on PQ  please with HD channels and HD movies


----------



## S_V (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks mate.... sure will do once I go to Home today....

But It's really no use unless I have Good and sharp Recorder... My cam is incapable to produce Perfect images with TV set running. It's the Main reason Why I didn't post. Anyhow I will post them


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome review... now I am craving for one...


----------



## S_V (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Ajay..... 

It was really worth and Trust me I am not the only One who believe this TV is good.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats Sunil on the purchase! Hope to visit you soon and check it out! What about the treat?


----------



## max_snyper (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey S_V congrats on your purchase...welcome to the lg family....!
I have been using lg cinema 42inch lm6400 since....september last year,
i thing i can tell you that lg has produced some best ips panel for 2nd version lg cinema tvs (2012)
Wasnt there suppose to be 6 glasses with 55-inchers form LG.
Did you had any issues with led bleeding or banding with the panel...?


----------



## S_V (Mar 8, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> Hey S_V congrats on your purchase...welcome to the lg family....!
> I have been using lg cinema 42inch lm6400 since....september last year,
> i thing i can tell you that lg has produced some best ips panel for 2nd version lg cinema tvs (2012)
> Wasnt there suppose to be 6 glasses with 55-inchers form LG.
> Did you had any issues with led bleeding or banding with the panel...?



Thanks mate...

With my Set I received only 4 3D Glasses and another 4 from Combo Offers. But no stock in LG to give Combo Items.

Regarding LED BLEEDING...  

All these Edge Lit Leds will Have Bleeding in the corners and with my Version I can able to control the bleed with local Dimming option. Which is doing really amazing.. I can see Dark or Night scenes without any issues.. 
No Banding issues also..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats Sunil for the black-behemoth!

i esp. like that you chose a large screen (since its said that TVs should be bought as clothes, a size bigger than immediately reqd. as they tend to become short with time), and that too passive 3d.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2013)

How can I miss this thread...anyways Congrats for the massive purchase... 

I've been reading  reviews on the LM6700 model...and its the best passive 3D..I've seen
there is also LM7600 model but only diff is MCI (Motion Clarity Index) and refresh rate.

I hope u got the HT combo now...also is wall stand kit provided by LG for free?
how much is your viewing distance?

how much is the difference between 47" & this 55"....coz I might buy the 47" 



S_V said:


> 1. Reflection. If your Room in Day time is too bright? Then this TV is not for you. (But I observed all the TV's in Market are like this, so don't conclude that this the only TV)


that's because of Glossy Screen

Every LED/LCD suffers from bleeding..which is a not an Issue in Plasma (+ point)


----------

